# Muzzle Loader



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Would like some tips/hints of where to start with my new muzzleloader...

Brand: CVA .50 209 Ig.

I would like to start shooting this gun, but don't know where to start. Thanks for any information posted.

:sniper:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Delta Boy, I have a few suggestions that may help. I use Hodgdon Triple 7 pellets 295 grain power belt bullets with a winchester 209 primer. I have a cva magnum so I can shoot three pellets, But two pellets is great plenty. Be sure you clean it after every outing the triple 7 is clean burning and contains no sulfur so clean up is a breeze. Be sure not to push to hard on the bullet and break the pellets this will cause a miss fire or a delayed fire. Magnum


----------

